# Easiest tarts



## puffin3 (Jan 3, 2016)

I buy a stack of those frozen little pastry tarts each with it's own tinfoil cup from the freezer department at the store.
Yesterday I put some frozen blueberries and a few drops of lemon juice and a pinch of sugar and a couple of dozen cut in half large seedless green grapes and a T of blackberry jam (could be any jam) into a bowl and mixed together.
Then I put a spoonful into each tart shell then on to a baking sheet then into a 325 F oven for about 30 minutes. Took them out and called them.
Delicious little mouthful treats and so easy.


----------

